# Any Welsh MTBers?



## Xiorell (16 Aug 2013)

Just moved to Wales and think MTB swap from road cycling might be on the cards.
Anyone ride the taff trail much? Particularly around Merthyr Tydfil? I have yet to take a walk up the surrounding hills but looks like they'll hold some awesome trails etc


----------



## lukesdad (17 Aug 2013)

Not my neck of the woods I'm afraid.


----------



## Miffy (17 Aug 2013)

Hi, welcome to Wales  I'm afraid even though I've worked in Merthyr I've not ridden around there much, but some of the trail centres around south wales are really good and probably worth a look on the weekends. Have you had a look at the new bikepark wales? That's opening soon and is very close to Merthyr. A friend who lived near Merthyr used to spend a lot of time in Cwmcarn so might also be worth a visit. I'm in Swansea so spend lots of time on the trails in Afan, theres a lot of work going on there at the mo but some new trails opening soon. Brechfa is also very good and a little less busy. I'm sure if you fancied something outside of the trail centres you'll find plenty around Merthyr though. Brecon is good for off road trails and there are quite a few maps available online/from the park visitor centre if you wanted to try that out. The Gap route is quite popular from what I've heard though I've not done it myself. Theres lots to keep you occupied in this area anyway  Have fun!


----------



## lukesdad (18 Aug 2013)

Ive done the gap route many times its OK depends on what you are looking for really. Brechfa is worth a days visit tho' how far do yu want to travel ?


----------



## Xiorell (18 Aug 2013)

I'll travel around a bit for notable trails etc, once I've sorted out what I'm doing with the bike. Can't afford to keep the road bike AND get a MTB at this time but I do think the road bike is gonna go. Was out walking the dogs yesterday and found yet more places my road bike just couldn't handle (even though it was flat), it just doesn't stop!
See where we moved from in England was really nice for just getting on quiet country roads and being able to avoid the high speed traffic for mile and mile if you wanted but you HAD to put a bike in the car and travel for a good 40miles for any good offroad stuff - seems the opposite here :-)


----------



## lukesdad (19 Aug 2013)

Have a look at llanwrtyd wells on the net some really good riding all round there, especially north and west. Up around the Llyn Brianne reservoir a descending single track descends behind it generally regarded to be the finest in wales. Well worth a day out in the car. There is a route from the beacons across Carmarthen Van to the Black Mountain not far from you but it is tough going and you d probably need more than a day to do it. Fine trails around the Black mountains and beacons. I'd use Talybont on Usk as a base, there is an old tramway trail (start of the gap red route) that takes you up behind the reservoir to the top of the taff trail on the beacons plateau perfectly rideable all the way.


----------



## Xiorell (19 Aug 2013)

The black mountain? Bloody hell mate, I'm looking to do some cycling not journey to Mordor!! Lol
OK I'll check that out a bit later to be sure :-)


----------



## Xiorell (19 Aug 2013)

Am I just being daft or would ya say Wales has more to offer, OFF-ROAD ?
There's just loads of cool looking ruff stuff everywhere I look.


----------



## lukesdad (19 Aug 2013)

Xiorell said:


> Am I just being daft or would ya say Wales has more to offer, OFF-ROAD ?
> There's just loads of cool looking ruff stuff everywhere I look.


 I wouldn't say more, different probably, a little more extreme you must remember a lot off the marked bridleways are unrideable. Access can be tricky too. In my last post forgot to mention the elan valley area excellent riding there too probably on the limit of your 40 mile radius.


----------



## Xiorell (19 Aug 2013)

Oh I'm not setting a 40m radius, I meant to say that, where I moved from you'd have had to drive that far to find proper trails and stuff rather than just "a few fields with a path" or "2 hills" etc. Where as here, I go out my door, walk about 5 houses to the end of the street then I am right onto (what I assume) is an old rail way, onto a nature reserve with access for cycles, Taft trail... Awesome lol


----------



## lukesdad (26 Aug 2013)

Seen this Xiorell http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/wales-newest-mountain-bike-centre-5724309


----------



## Xiorell (28 Aug 2013)

Awesome! Just up the road too... Now to get me a mountain bike...


----------



## al-fresco (1 Sep 2013)

I would guess that you're about an hour a way from the Forest of Dean:

http://www.1sw.org.uk/experience/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Forest_of_dean_map.pdf

Worth a trip when you feel like a change.


----------



## Xiorell (2 Sep 2013)

I'm having a real hard time letting the road bike go. Its been advertised here and other place, lots of interest but no takers.
I look at it and its so nice to look at and it IS nice to ride so it pains me to think of not having it (as said, have to sell one to afford the other at the moment).
Then again I am not really arsed about exploring the roads, I am not into club cycling any more tried it back home a few times but cycling for me is a solo activity (anti social git here) and I can't see myself cycling to my new job seeing as it'd be about 35miles each way going via roads that can be cycled.

Arrrrg lol its gotta go really ain't it


----------



## lukesdad (2 Sep 2013)

Look at it this way, where you are located your going to run out of road ride routes fairly quickly, where I am there are more routes than round Merthyr and I struggled to find new routes pretty quickly when we moved here, unless you are looking to put in a ton everyday. Been here 10 years now and still finding new off road gems.


----------



## Xiorell (2 Sep 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Look at it this way, where you are located your going to run out of road ride routes fairly quickly, where I am there are more routes than round Merthyr and I struggled to find new routes pretty quickly when we moved here, unless you are looking to put in a ton everyday. Been here 10 years now and still finding new off road gems.



You ain't wrong!
Also selling off my gaming PC , buy a fancier MTB if I raise a few quid


----------



## Moss (8 Sep 2013)

You need a local guide? I'm a road cyclist and XC trail biker. (living in the Methyr Tydfil area) Do-not sell your road bike> the Taff Trail and other routes through country lanes are suitable for a road bike. MTB cycling is on your doorstep in Merthyr; and you don't need to go play in the new Wales MTB centre. Many other places close by to experience all the thrills of MTB riding .


----------



## Xiorell (8 Sep 2013)

Moss said:


> You need a local guide? I'm a road cyclist and XC trail biker. (living in the Methyr Tydfil area) Do-not sell your road bike> the Taff Trail and other routes through country lanes are suitable for a road bike. MTB cycling is on your doorstep in Merthyr; and you don't need to go play in the new Wales MTB centre. Many other places close by to experience all the thrills of MTB riding .



Hey mate
Thanks a lot for the guide offer may have to take you up on that!
Thing with selling my roadie, is that I am sure now I'm definitely more infested in going OFF the beaten trail so to speak.
I can't really afford to buy a worthwhile MTB without selling off the road bike. Well, unless I settle for some old beat up rigid , which does have a certain appeal but I know it'll leave me wanting more.

Besides, it gives me an excuse to build or buy a fancier road bike once we're back on our feet financially.... Think I'd like a higher, 105 or better group set anyway and been looking at imported carbon fibre stuff for a while now ;-)


----------



## Xiorell (12 Sep 2013)

So I went up to Gethin woods cycle park today.
Good times. Bloody knackered now though


----------



## lukesdad (12 Sep 2013)

What's it like, everything its cracked up to be ?


----------



## Xiorell (12 Sep 2013)

lukesdad said:


> What's it like, everything its cracked up to be ?



Well my experience of such places is non existent BUT I had a good laugh! I think a blue trail is about right for me at this point
I'll book the uplift next time coz I found hill climbing on a MTB very very different to road climbing (even on the smoother bits today) so next time will just be a self gratifying trip lol , not every time though.

But no, nice place for a cycle park, most fun I've had with my trousers on in a long time (at least after cycled all the way up a bloody mountain) and a wicked BLT lunch


----------

